
Squoosh: Make images smaller using best-in-class codecs, right in the browser - Tomte
https://squoosh.app/
======
vladdanilov
Squoosh does not use best-in-class codecs [1]. Lossless PNG compression is
5-15% worse on average and lossy PNG compression (color quantization) is
limited to PNG-8, which is not enough to maintain image quality. Lossy JPEG
compression is only tuned for 4:2:0 chroma subsampling and causes blurring of
fine details because trellis quantization is guided simply by the variance in
DCT domain.

[1] [https://optimage.app/benchmark](https://optimage.app/benchmark)

~~~
throwGuardian
It's marketing hyperbole, no one really believes it's the absolute best-in-
class.

The idea of this open source app from Google is to demonstrate a real world
use case of porting legacy native code to the web via webassembly

~~~
dmos62
The quality of a codec is easy to measure, and saying that it measures higher
than others is not a hyperbole, but a lie. If you take something that's hard
to compare, like developer effectiveness, and say he's the best, then it can
be called a hyperbole.

------
powturbo
JPEG-XL: Next Generation Image Compression Codec Open source / Royality free
NEW public software repostory [https://gitlab.com/wg1/jpeg-
xl](https://gitlab.com/wg1/jpeg-xl)

------
benfrain
Didn’t this come out a couple of years ago? Is there a reason we are seeing it
again now?

~~~
JyrkiAlakuijala
JPEG XT, JPEG XS, JPEG XL are all for completely different use cases and built
with different technology. XT and XS are more mature standards, but less
appealing for the internet use case than XL.

------
est31
They have also made a talk about the the design process of the squoosh webapp:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipNW6lJHVEs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipNW6lJHVEs)

------
s_dev
How does it compare to Squash -- other than being browser based?

[https://www.realmacsoftware.com/squash/](https://www.realmacsoftware.com/squash/)

~~~
pornel
It has more tools and a GUI.

Squash is in the AppStore, so it can't contain any GPL-licensed compressors.

------
adityapatadia
For some actual thing which you can use in your projects to automatically
optimise images, check this:

[https://www.gumlet.com](https://www.gumlet.com)

------
AlDeeMer
I really like the UI design and PWA hints to add this to your mobile. Great
work.

------
The_rationalist
I wonder how much this will be obscoleted by JPEG XL.

~~~
JyrkiAlakuijala
JPEG XL reference codec includes a slower encoding mode for high density
photography compression (iterating with butteraugli guidance like in guetzli).
Of course there will always be some room for external optimizers, just I'd
expect the gains to be smaller.

------
ocdtrekkie
I usually use TinyPNG, but its not open source, and does send the images
server-side, so shouldn't be used for sensitive files.

------
Joyfield
mb != MB.

~~~
MrEldritch
Given that literally nobody has ever needed, nor will they ever need, to talk
about file sizes in _millibits_ , there is no ambiguity involved.

~~~
arm
Even though it’s unlikely anyone will think it’s referring to millibits,
there’s still a decent chance some will assume Mb (Megabits) due to the
lowercase 'b' instead of the intended MB (Megabytes).

~~~
jacobush
game cartridges used to be specced in megabits

